# Pen clips



## Rich P. (May 20, 2018)

has anyone found or seen a source to purchase horse or cow pen clips. Does not matter the style of pen just looking for clips

Thanks 
Rich


----------



## rdabpenman (May 21, 2018)

None of the pen suppliers carry those clips.
May have to get them custom made.

Les


----------



## Rich P. (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Les. I have seen horse head clips in pictures on line when I have google searched and have traced them to eBay but have not found the eBay seller. 

Rich


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

I've seen them somewhere but cannot for the life of me remember where.


----------



## Rich P. (May 21, 2018)

You are a lot of help.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I've seen them somewhere but cannot for the life of me remember where.


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2018)

I know... It was some off the wall pen supply site someone through out there I think.

Maybe www.AliExpress.com when Tony was looking at goodies there. Wherever it was, they had been clips of every shaped and size imaginable.


----------

